# htaccess Problem



## AndréS (30. Okt. 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe mir einen neuen SHop runtergeladen. Magento. Habe auch den Anweisungen strickte Folge geleistet. 
Jetzt sagt er mir aber Fehler 500.
Ich glaube das hängt mit der .htaccess Datei zusammen.
Es gibt da zwei, einmal die im Hauptordner ist und einmal eine unter dem Ordner Var

Hauptordner:

```
<IfModule mod_php5.c>
    php_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
    php_flag short_open_tag on
</IfModule>

DirectoryIndex index.php

RewriteEngine on

#RewriteBase /

RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/media/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/skin/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/js/
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l

RewriteRule .* index.php
```
und die die im Ordner Var ist:

```
Order deny,allow
Deny from all
```
Ich weiß nicht, muss ich noch irgendwelche Direktiven aktivieren oder was da einstellen? Denn jedesmal wenn ich die URL www.xxx.de/mag/ aufrufe, kommt ein Fehler.

Ich danke euch für jede Hilfe.


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Schau bitte mal in das error.log der betroffenen Webseite und poste die Fehelermeldung aus dem Log.


----------



## AndréS (30. Okt. 2007)

> [Tue Oct 30 09:36:04 2007] [alert] [client 77.133.32.84] /var/www/web1/web/magento/.htaccess: php_flag not allowed here
> [Tue Oct 30 09:36:05 2007] [error] [client 77.133.32.84] File does not exist: /var/www/web1/web/favicon.ico, referer: http://duwarstdabei.de/magento/install
> [Tue Oct 30 09:36:58 2007] [alert] [client 77.133.32.84] /var/www/web1/web/magento/.htaccess: php_flag not allowed here
> [Tue Oct 30 09:37:24 2007] [alert] [client 77.133.32.84] /var/www/web1/web/magento/.htaccess: php_flag not allowed here
> ...


Hier das log, scheint als wenn das nicht erlaubt ist. Was mache ich denn da?


----------



## Till (30. Okt. 2007)

Entferne die Zeilen:

<IfModule mod_php5.c>
    php_flag magic_quotes_gpc off
    php_flag short_open_tag on

 </IfModule>

aus der .htaccess datei und füge sie stattdessen in das apache direktiven feld der webseite ein.


----------



## AndréS (30. Okt. 2007)

Super, danke funktioniert.
Also aufruf funktioniert ohne probleme.

Jetzt lädt er aber stundenlang und kommt nicht zum ende :-( Na ja, mal sehn was das ist 


Danke dir nochmal


----------



## hahni (5. Apr. 2009)

Ich setze ISPConfig 2.2.31 ein und habe folgende .htaccess für Magento:

---
############################################
## uncomment these lines for CGI mode
## make sure to specify the correct cgi php binary file name
## it might be /cgi-bin/php-cgi

#    Action php5-cgi /cgi-bin/php5-cgi
#    AddHandler php5-cgi .php

############################################
## GoDaddy specific options

#   Options -MultiViews

## you might also need to add this line to php.ini
##     cgi.fix_pathinfo = 1
## if it still doesn't work, rename php.ini to php5.ini

############################################
## this line is specific for 1and1 hosting

    #AddType x-mapp-php5 .php
    #AddHandler x-mapp-php5 .php

############################################
## default index file

    DirectoryIndex index.php

<IfModule mod_php5.c>

############################################
## adjust memory limit

#    php_value memory_limit 64M
#    php_value memory_limit 128M
#    php_value max_execution_time 18000

############################################
## disable magic quotes for php request vars

#    php_flag magic_quotes_gpc off

############################################
## disable automatic session start
## before autoload was initialized

#    php_flag session.auto_start off

############################################
## enable resulting html compression

    #php_flag zlib.output_compression on

###########################################
# disable user agent verification to not break multiple image upload

#    php_flag suhosin.session.cryptua off

###########################################
# turn off compatibility with PHP4 when dealing with objects

#    php_flag zend.ze1_compatibility_mode Off

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_security.c>
###########################################
# disable POST processing to not break multiple image upload

    SecFilterEngine Off
    SecFilterScanPOST Off
</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_deflate.c>

############################################
## enable apache served files compression
## http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html#gzip

    # Insert filter on all content
    ###SetOutputFilter DEFLATE
    # Insert filter on selected content types only
    #AddOutputFilterByType DEFLATE text/html text/plain text/xml text/css text/javascript

    # Netscape 4.x has some problems...
    #BrowserMatch ^Mozilla/4 gzip-only-text/html

    # Netscape 4.06-4.08 have some more problems
    #BrowserMatch ^Mozilla/4\.0[678] no-gzip

    # MSIE masquerades as Netscape, but it is fine
    #BrowserMatch \bMSIE !no-gzip !gzip-only-text/html

    # Don't compress images
    #SetEnvIfNoCase Request_URI \.(?:gif|jpe?g|png)$ no-gzip dont-vary

    # Make sure proxies don't deliver the wrong content
    #Header append Vary User-Agent env=!dont-vary

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_ssl.c>

############################################
## make HTTPS env vars available for CGI mode

#    SSLOptions StdEnvVars

</IfModule>

<IfModule mod_rewrite.c>

############################################
## enable rewrites

    Options +FollowSymLinks
    RewriteEngine on

############################################
## you can put here your magento root folder
## path relative to web root

    #RewriteBase /magento/

############################################
## workaround for HTTP authorization
## in CGI environment

    RewriteRule .* - [E=HTTP_AUTHORIZATION:%{HTTP:Authorization}]

############################################
## always send 404 on missing files in these folders

    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !^/(media|skin|js)/

############################################
## never rewrite for existing files, directories and links

    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-f
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-d
    RewriteCond %{REQUEST_FILENAME} !-l

############################################
## rewrite everything else to index.php

    RewriteRule .* index.php [L]

</IfModule>


############################################
## Prevent character encoding issues from server overrides
## If you still have problems, use the second line instead

    AddDefaultCharset Off
    #AddDefaultCharset UTF-8

<IfModule mod_expires.c>

############################################
## Add default Expires header
## http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html#expires

    ExpiresDefault "access plus 1 year"

</IfModule>

############################################
## By default allow all access

    Order allow,deny
    Allow from all

############################################
## If running in cluster environment, uncomment this
## http://developer.yahoo.com/performance/rules.html#etags

    #FileETag none

---

Es kommen immer 500ter...

---
[Sun Apr 05 20:16:54 2009] [alert] [client 95.90.52.175] /var/www/web999/web/.htaccess: Options not allowed here
[Sun Apr 05 20:16:54 2009] [alert] [client 95.90.52.175] /var/www/web999/web/.htaccess: Options not allowed here
---

In die VHost-Einstellung von ISPConfig habe ich nichts reingeschrieben...


----------



## hahni (5. Apr. 2009)

Habe die folgende Direktive im entsprechenden Feld von ISPConfig eingetragen (auch ohne den gewünschten Erfolg):

---
<Directory /var/www/web999/web/>
        AllowOverride All
</Directory>
---


----------



## Till (6. Apr. 2009)

Lass mal in der Directory Directive den Slash am Ende weg. Wenn das auch nichts hilft dann liegt es zumindest nicht an ISPConfig.


----------



## hahni (6. Apr. 2009)

Guten Morgen Till,

grundsätzlich gehe ich IMMER davon aus, dass es kein Problem von ISPConfig ist. Alle Anwendungen laufen, nur mit Magento gibt es Probleme. Das spricht dafür, dass es nicht an ISPConfig liegen kann.

Ich habe zahlreiche Beiträge hier gefunden, die sich mit Magento und ISPConfig beschäftigen. Sogar ein Howto war dabei. Allerdings hat mir all das nichts geholfen.

Wie gehe ich nun strukturiert vor, um den Fehler herauszufinden und Magento lauffähig hinzubkeommen? Habe die Daten auf den Webspace übertragen.

Teilweise auch die .htaccess angepasst, weil es hieß, dass "php_flag" etc. auskommentiert werden soll. Doch all das hat nichts bewirkt...

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (6. Apr. 2009)

Wenn ich im VHost-Eintrag wie von dir angesprochen die Werte abändere, gibt es trotzdem den gleichen Fehler:

---
<Directory /var/www/web999/web>
AllowOverride All
</Directory>
---

Und zwar den:

---
Fatal error: Uncaught exception 'Exception' with message 'Warning: file_exists() [<a href='function.file-exists'>function.file-exists</a>]: open_basedir restriction in effect. File(/tmp/magento/var) is not within the allowed path(s): (/var/www/web999/) in /var/www/web999/web/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Config.php on line 745' in /var/www/web999/web/app/code/core/Mage/Core/functions.php:246 Stack trace: #0 [internal function]: mageCoreErrorHandler(2, 'file_exists() [...', '/var/www/web999/...', 745, Array) #1 /var/www/web999/web/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Config.php(745): file_exists('/tmp/magento/va...') #2 /var/www/web999/web/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Config/Options.php(101): Mage_Core_Model_Config->createDirIfNotExists('/tmp/magento/va...') #3 /var/www/web999/web/app/code/core/Mage/Core/Model/Config/Options.php(39): Mage_Core_Model_Config_Options->getVarDir() #4 /var/www/web999/web/app/Mage.php(205): Mage_Core_Model_Config_Options->getDir('var') #5 /var/www/web999/web/app/Mage.php(641): Mage::getBaseDir('var') #6 /var/ in /var/www/web999/web/app/code/core/Mage/Core/functions.php on line 246
---


----------



## hunter999 (7. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Hahni,

nimm mal

Options +FollowSymLinks

raus. Dann sollte es gehen. Ansonsten kann ich auch mal meine htaccess posten, bei mir läuft der Shop.
Danach auf jeden Fall auch etwas warten!
Bei mir übernimmt der Server änderungen an der htaccess Datei erst nach ca. 5 min (gefühlt eine halbe Stunde ;-))


Generell muss ich hingegen sagen das die Sache mit der htaccess immer wieder, ich will mal sagen unschön ist. Warum funktionieren anscheind "normale" htaccess Dateien nie auf Anhieb richtig? Irgendwo muss doch ISPConfig seine Finger drin haben, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Ist das in der 3´er Version auch noch so?


----------



## fuxifux (7. Apr. 2009)

Hi,

Kann es sein, dass es daran liegt, dass Magneto versucht Zugriff auf: /tmp/magento/var zu bekommen, und das durch: open_basedir verhindert wird?


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

Mahlzeit fuxifux,

sehr schön, dass du mich an deinen Erfahrungen teilhaben lässt. Also du hast folgende Arbeitsschritte durchgeführt:

1. ZIP entpackt und Inhalt auf Server übertragen
2. KEINE Änderungen an den Apache-Direktiven des Webs vorgenommen 
3. .htaccess-Eintrag wie oben beschrieben geändert?

Mehr nicht? Oder fehlt noch ein Arbeitsschritt, den ich nicht erwähnt hatte?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2009)

Dein Problem hat mit .htaccess überhaupt nichts zu tun, das allow override funktioniert also einwandfrei. Du hast Dein Magneto system falsch konfiguriert so dass es auf einen Ordner (/tmp/magento/var) zugreifen will auf den es natürlich garnicht zugreifen darf da er nicht innerhalb des Webs liegt. Du musst Deinen hop so umkonfigurieren dass er den temp Ordner inerhalb des web root Ordners benutzt und nict den globalen /tmp Ordner.


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

Bin ich mit meiner Vorgehensweise überhaupt auf dem richtigen Weg?


----------



## Till (7. Apr. 2009)

> Bin ich mit meiner Vorgehensweise überhaupt auf dem richtigen Weg?


Nein. Dein Problem hat mit .htaccess nichts zu tun. Schau mal in die Anleitung zu magnetocommerce, di haben bestimmt eine auf Ihrem Server, und sieh mal zu wo man das temp Verzeichnis einstellen kann und das musst Du dann entsprechend korrigieren.


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

Aber ich bin doch gar nicht der, der die Probleme mit dem "tmp"-Verzeichnis hat. Du meinst foxifux. Oder steht bei mir auch etwas von "tmp" und ich habe es nur übersehen?


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

Ah sorry, doch ich


----------



## fuxifux (7. Apr. 2009)

ich hab das Problem gar nicht, ich habs nur bei dir gesehn und wollte dich drauf aufmerksam machen...


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till und Fuxifux,

leider habe ich keinerlei Einstellungen gefunden, wo man dies umsetzen kann. Dass zumindest dieser Fehler in keinem Zusammenhang mit ISPConfig steht, glaube ich gern. Würde sonst dieser Pfad von ISPConfig als TMP-Pfad vorgeschlagen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

Das scheint eine generelle Ausgabe zu sein, die deswegen nicht in Zusammenhang mit dem eigentlichen Problem steht. In folgendem Thread kommt der Pfad auch vor, ohne jedoch die Ursache zu sein:

http://www.magentocommerce.com/boards/viewthread/188/P30/


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

Die Beiträge, die ich gesehen habe, sagen zumindest über andere Control-Panels, dass es Probleme mit der "open_basedir"-Direktive gibt... Könnte da nicht doch was auch bei ISPConfig dran sein?


----------



## fuxifux (7. Apr. 2009)

Natürlich, doch die Openbasedir-Direktive ist bei einer Virtualhost-Umgebung wie bei ispconfig von Haus aus aktiv.

Die Lösung für das Problem besteht darin, die Software(in dem Fall Magneto) dazu zu bringen, keine Daten ausserhalb der erlaubten Verzeichnisse(var/www/webXX/...) zu speichern.

Laut diesem Post:
http://www.magentocommerce.com/boards/viewthread/30041/

wird der Pfad in der index.php festgelegt.

Allerdings weiß ich nicht, ob es nicht auch einen 'eleganteren' Weg gibt, als die index.php zu editieren...


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

So sieht die index.php aus:

---
<?php
if (version_compare(phpversion(), '5.2.0', '<')===true) {
    echo  '<div style="font:12px/1.35em arial, helvetica, sans-serif;"><div style="margin:0 0 25px 0; border-bottom:1px solid #ccc;"><h3 style="margin:0; font-size:1.7em; font-weight:normal; text-transform:none; text-align:left; color:#2f2f2f;">Whoops, it looks like you have an invalid PHP version.</h3></div><p>Magento supports PHP 5.2.0 or newer. <a href="http://www.magentocommerce.com/install" target="">Find out</a> how to install</a> Magento using PHP-CGI as a work-around.</p></div>';
    exit;
}

$mageFilename = 'app/Mage.php';

if (!file_exists($mageFilename)) {
    if (is_dir('downloader')) {
        header("Location: downloader");
    } else {
        echo $mageFilename." was not found";
    }
    exit;
}

require_once $mageFilename;

#Varien_Profiler::enable();

#Mage::setIsDeveloperMode(true);

#ini_set('display_errors', 1);

umask(0);
Mage::run();
---


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

Dein Tipp war auf jeden Fall schon mal prüfenswert. Aber in dem von Magento zitierten Thread steht leider auch drin, dass nicht genau beschrieben wurde, was zu tun ist. Und in der index.php ist kein Hinweis auf den Pfad für Temporärdateien... Leider!


----------



## fuxifux (7. Apr. 2009)

Kann es sein, das du suPHP verwendest, und in deiner phpinfo() ganz unten KEINE Variable wie: _ENV["TMP"] oder ähnlich vorkommt.

Dann ist das Schuld daran.

Ich hab mir kurz Magento mal angeschaut, die versuchen in der Datei 

```
magento/app/code/core/Mage/Core/functions.php
```
 (ganz unten) den Temp-Pfad zu finden, dort könnte man auch versuchen z.B. durch:


```
if ( !function_exists('sys_get_temp_dir') ) {
    // Based on http://www.phpit.net/
    // article/creating-zip-tar-archives-dynamically-php/2/
    function sys_get_temp_dir()
    {
        // Try to get from environment variable
        if ( !empty($_ENV['TMP']) ) {
            return realpath( $_ENV['TMP'] );
        }
        else if ( !empty($_ENV['TMPDIR']) ) {
            return realpath( $_ENV['TMPDIR'] );
        }
        else if ( !empty($_ENV['TEMP']) ) {
            return realpath( $_ENV['TEMP'] );
        }

        // Detect by creating a temporary file
        else {
            // Try to use system's temporary directory
            // as random name shouldn't exist
  //          $temp_file = tempnam( md5(uniqid(rand(), TRUE)), '' );
  //          if ( $temp_file ) {
  //              $temp_dir = realpath( dirname($temp_file) );
  //              unlink( $temp_file );
                return "/var/www/webX/phptmp";  //!!!!!
  //          }
  //          else {
  //              return FALSE;
  //          }
        }
    }
}
```
den tmp-Pfad auf ein erreichbares Verzeichnis zu verbiegen.

*EDIT: "Das war es nicht...(die fiunktion betrifft nur PHP vor version 5.2...)
Aber das Problem müsste sein, dass die in PHP vorhandene Funktion "sys_get_temp_dir()" das Verzeichnis /tmp liefert, welches aber nicht beschreibbar ist...
*


Oder es gibt eine Möglichkeit PHP die Variable TMP weiterzugeben, was aber anscheinend bei suPHP auch nicht so leicht möglich ist...


----------



## hahni (7. Apr. 2009)

Habe einmal probiert, den SafeMode von PHP auszuschalten. Damit lässt sich übrigens nun Magento auch betreiben. Dann kann ich die Original-.htaccess verwenden und muss auch sonst nichts modifizieren.

Aber ist das der bessere Weg als die Datei von Magento anzupassen? Normalerweise ist es doch eher zweckmäßig, mit SafeMode zu fahren, oder?


----------



## Till (8. Apr. 2009)

> Aber ist das der bessere Weg als die Datei von Magento anzupassen? Normalerweise ist es doch eher zweckmäßig, mit SafeMode zu fahren, oder?


Generell sollte man wenn immer möglich safemode verwenden. Leider nehmen da aber einige Software entwickler wenig rücksicht darauf so dass es soaftware gibt die nicht ohne größere Änderungen im safemode laufen.


----------



## hahni (8. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Till,

da sprichst du mir aus der Seele. Solche Kandidaten sind aber leider meist oft eingesetzte Softwareprodukte wie Gallery2, Magento und osCommerce. Wollte nur mal die Sorgenkinder nennen, mit denen man auch im ISPConfig-Umfeld so konfrontiert ist. Achja: Joomla! ist das gleiche Sorgenkind. Und ich dachte, Magento wäre da anders. Dass es "/tmp" vollmüllt, bedeutet aber trotzdem, dass dies von der Quota des Users abgezogen wird?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## fuxifux (8. Apr. 2009)

Ein workaround wäre auch, den PHP-Wrapper von ISP-Config zu ändern:
(muss vermutlich aber nach einem ISP-Config-Update wiederhergestellt werden...)
Ort:
/home/admispconfig/ispconfig/tools/suphp/usr/bin/php-wrapper


```
exec php-cgi -d open_basedir=/tmp:${BASEDIR} -d upload_tmp_dir=${TMPDIR} -d session.save_path=${SESSDIR} -d safe_mode=${SAFE_MODE}
```
statt:

```
exec php-cgi -d open_basedir=${BASEDIR} -d upload_tmp_dir=${TMPDIR} -d session.save_path=${SESSDIR} -d safe_mode=${SAFE_MODE}
```
Erlaubt den Zugriff auf /tmp ohne den Safe mode zu deaktivieren...


----------



## hahni (8. Apr. 2009)

Hallo Fuxifux,

vielen Dank erstmal, dass du immer so schön auf der Suche nach optimalen Lösungen für mich bist.

Die Idee mit ISPConfig finde ich nicht so gut, weil:
Ich muss schon jetzt immer nach jedem Update den Pfad von "clamdscan" nachträglich setzen. Wenn ich das jetzt auch noch für die Webs machen muss, dann ufert das aus.

Evtl. gibt es ja eine Ausnahme-Konfiguration (als separate Datei), wo man solche Änderungen ablegen kann und die dann nachträglich von ISPConfig berücksichtigt werden.

Zumindest wäre dies doch mal eine von Till zu prüfende Idee. Aber sicher hast du gleiche Probleme, sonst hättest du das mit dem Update nicht auch erwähnt.

Viele Grüße von

Hahni


----------



## hunter999 (9. Apr. 2009)

Hallo hahni,

Probiers mal hiermit auf der Console im Folder des Webs wo magento liegt:


```
find ./ -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; && find ./ -type f -exec chmod 644 {} \;
```


----------



## hahni (21. Apr. 2009)

Habe alle Dateien im Magento-Ordner (incl. Verzeichnisse) auf 0755 gesetzt. Eigentlich bereitet mir das Bauchschmerzen, doch laut Anleitung von Magento ist dies genau dann erforderlich, wenn man die Web-Version von Magento-Connect verwenden möchte. Dennoch erhalte ich eine Fehlermeldung:

---
*Error: Please check for sufficient write file permissions*

Your Magento folder does not have sufficient write permissions, which this web based downloader requires.
If you wish to proceed downloading Magento packages online, please set all Magento folders to have writable permission for the web server user (example: apache) and press the "Refresh" button to try again.
---


Das Teil arbeitet glaub ich mit Pear. Leider kenne ich mich damit nicht aus und weiss nicht, ob das bei Ubuntu 8.04 LTS schon mit dabei ist oder extra für Magento installiert werden muss. Oder ist dies ein systemweites Programmpaket? Wenn ja (und falls es für Magento wirklich benötigt wird): wie installiert man es?

Achja: wenn man mal vom Extension-Manager absieht, läuft Magento auch. Das Skript "magento-check.php" direkt vom Anbieter bescheinigt auch, dass angeblich alle Komponenten vorhanden sind. Doch woran könnte es jetzt noch liegen, dass ausgerechnet Magento-Connect nicht funktioniert:

---
*Congratulations!* Your server meets the requirements for Magento.


You have* PHP 5.2.0* (or greater)
Safe Mode is *off*
You have* MySQL 4.1.20* (or greater)
You have the *curl* extension
You have the *dom* extension
You have the *gd* extension
You have the *hash* extension
You have the *iconv* extension
You have the *mcrypt* extension
You have the *pcre* extension
You have the *pdo* extension
You have the *pdo_mysql* extension
You have the *simplexml* extension


----------



## Till (22. Apr. 2009)

Stez doch bitte mal den web Folder selbst auch auf 777. oder aber Du nutzt suphp, dann ist das alles nicht nötig da php dann unter dem User des Webs läuft.


----------



## hahni (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

Magento läuft nun wie ein geölter Blitz und auch Magento-Connect lässt sich betreiben. Was ich nicht ausgetestet habe (aber heute dem Kunden aufgefallen ist): die Statistiken funktionieren nicht mehr.

Beim Auftruf der URL kann man noch seinen Benutzernamen und sein Kennwort angeben. Dann aber folgt eine Fehlerseite (obwohl die Statistik-HTML-Seiten und -Bilder im Ordner "stats" liegen (und dem Benutzer gehören):

---
                                   [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Fehler 403 - Verboten!*[/FONT]                                 


  [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]*Folgender Fehler ist aufgetreten:*[/FONT]   
                            [FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Sie besitzen nicht die erforderlichen Rechte, die angegebene URL zu öffnen.           [/FONT][FONT=Helvetica, Arial]Bei weiteren Problemen wenden Sie sich bitte an den Webmaster.[/FONT]       

              [FONT=Verdana, Arial]powered by ISPConfig[/FONT]                  
---

Woran könnte dies liegen?

Viele Grüße

Hahni


----------



## Till (14. Juni 2009)

Also wie üblich: Dann schau mal ins error log der Seite und poste den exakten Fehler.


----------



## hahni (14. Juni 2009)

Gerne:

---
[Sun Jun 14 22:09:23 2009] [error] [client 217.17.223.181] Directory index forbidden by Options directive: /var/www/web999/web/stats/
---

Wenn ich incl. "index.html" aufrufe, geht es (logischerweise)...


----------



## Till (17. Juni 2009)

Poste mal die Ausgabe von:

ls -la /var/www/web999/web/stats/


----------



## hahni (1. Juni 2010)

Wieder ein Kunde, bei dem das so ist. Ich hatte das bei einem anderen Kunden schon mal hinbekommen. Ich habe zudem gerade die .htaccess gecheckt. Da hatten wir damals keine Sonderregel für Magento und /stats hinterlegt...


----------

